# Little River Fishing Fleet?



## JimBoAndBobby (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone here used these guys before or have heard anything positive/neutral/negative? Looking to go out this Saturday on their open gulf stream trip. Capt. Dick's isn't going out, Calabash fleet is booked, and it comes down to L.R. FF or Super Voyager. Have a friend who went w/ SV on a small charter boat and had some customer service issues w/ the company--kinda scared me away from them. Went w/ Hurricane fleet once, didn't enjoy it. Running out of ideas here.

If you know anyone else who may be going out within an hour of M.B., let me know. Thanks for your time.


----------



## FISHING MEDIC (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been out on both of these boats in the past. The little river fleet, I have only been out on 1/2 day trip, but did catch a 56 lb. cobia, which is not the norm. On the 1/2 day we caught BSB, but most of the time you only catch a few legal size. I went on the Super Voyager back in august, on the gulf stream trip. Real rough water, but we caught the fish. We caught snappers, porgy, grunts, strawberry grouper,BSB and occasional small, junk fish. I think the big fish for the day was a 14 pound red grouper, but there were sevral big hookups, that came undone.I dont have anything bad to say about either boat. The super voyager did do a lot of moving around, but he was trying to put us on the fish. They will also let you bring your own cooler, and drinks on the boat to. Hope this helps. Catch em up.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

For me, the half day trip with the Little River fleet was a waste of time last year. We spent more time running from spot to spot than we did fishing. I can't say anything about the gulf steam trip as I haven't done that one.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

We did the 1/2 day with them 10 years ago. It was not a good time really. Half the time was spent getting to the spot and back, then it was just drop lines, fish, reel in, move boat. Rinse and repeat. This was 10 years ago though, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

I did the 1/2 day trip 3 yrs ago. Few small fish, bunch of seasick folks hurling all around me. Just not what I call fishing.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Fins&butt4me said:


> Just not what I call fishing.


I think that was what I hated about it the most. On our trip, if nothing hit your line in about five minutes, then you just reeled in, moved, and tried again. My wife just about killed me. It was our honeymoon, and she was getting green and didn't fish at all


----------



## exsapat (May 6, 2009)

Calabash is by FAR the better. Went out of little river and caught nothing on a full day trip. Came in and all the small boats had tons of fish. Since then been using Chris long right next to head boat.


----------



## JimBoAndBobby (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm grateful for all the feedback. From my experience, the half day trips are a waste--no matter who you go out with. You need to go out to the GS to catch the most fish on these type of trips. I think I'm gonna go w/ LRFF this time, due to the fact that they take out a smaller boat than S.V. I went on a small party boat(15 folks) out of Little River about 13 years ago--have no idea of the company. The mate's name was George, he was 40 or so years old. Had a fun trip.

Longway Charters looks good, but there's just two of us going, so we can't justify a private charter boat. I've had real trouble finding many in-depth reviews on any of these party boat companies. Captain Dick's has been around for years and I've used them quite a few times, but it seems they've really cut back the number of trips they make.

For better or worse, I'll report my experiences early next week after we return.


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

The main reason they cut back @*Capt. Dicks is bedause they sold one of their boats. ( At least that's what I was told by the remaining Capt.)


----------

